# Rusted parts (CLOSED)



## rayraysparkles (May 1, 2020)

Hi! I have 3 rusted parts which i know people need to make stuff. Happy to trade them for something. Let me know!


----------



## biksoka (May 1, 2020)

What are you looking to trade for?


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 1, 2020)

most stuff. Hybrids, shell/star themed things,  stuff that has a Japanese/anime theme for my island, bells, whatever


----------

